# UPDATED for 2.3 ~ K2 Screensaver Hack Instructions as easy as I can get them...



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have modified these instructions to include the 2.3 Kindle software update. I left the old link here in case someone needs the uninstall file to do the 2.3 update. Under that, you will find the link to get the NEW hack file. It is my experience that the step by step is the same, but the old hack won't work with 2.3 update.

Here is the new hack link for 2.3 Kindle Hacks page When you get this hack file unzipped, *be sure that you are using the correct file for your Kindle*. There is one file for K2, one file for K2i, and one file for DX. As well as uninstall files for K2, K2i and DX. There is also a readme with instructions.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I had people email me asking for help with the screensaver hack. I do know that not everyone knows computer language, so I have attempted to make these instructions as easy as I can.

Don't read through and let it overwhelm you. Just go step by step. It really is easy!

First, what operating system do you use? (Windows XP? Windows Vista? Mac/Apple?) This is important because before you start, you HAVE to make sure that you are able to view your "hidden" files and folders. I use Windows XP and the way to make sure that I can view hidden stuff is this:

Start

Control Panel

Folder Options

Click "View" tab (at top)

Scroll down the list: where is says "Hidden Files and Folders" make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is selected"

Scroll down a bit more and UNcheck the one that says "Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)"

Click OK

This makes sure that you can SEE the folder you need for your screensaver hack. Unless you restore your computer, you only need to do this step once.

OK, now close out of all that and go on the internet to this address: 

 (OLD HACK) http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150 ***This will not work with 2.3 Update! I am leaving it here because you will find the uninstall file here: the "kindle2 screen saver hack-0.4.zip" download. In this zip you will find the uninstall file for versions prior to 2.3 Here you will find the uninstall file for any version prior to 2.3

 (NEW HACK) Here is the link to find the hack for version 2.3: Kindle Hacks page Choose Screensaver hack. Once you unzip, BE SURE TO CHOOSE CORRECT FILE to continue on with these instrucitons. There are 6 files and a readme. K2, K2i and DX install files, K2, K2i and DX UNinstall files.


I download this to my desktop for easy finding.

Open the download when done.

On Windows XP, you have to unzip it and extract the files.

Find the file for your Kindle (K2, K2i or DX .bin file) and right click then select copy.

Now, onto business!!!

Hook up Kindle to computer via USB cable.

In My Computer, double click on your kindle to open it. After opening Kindle, right click and paste your Kindle version .bin file here. This is the "root file" (Don't create any folders or put it in an of the folders. The root file is the one that contains the documents, music, and Audible folders)

Unhook Kindle from computer

On Kindle go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update your Kindle and wait for update to complete. (It takes a minute)

Hook Kindle up to computer via USB cable again.

Open Kindle from My Computer again

Double click the system folder (this is the one that may have been hidden had we not done the first few steps)

Open screen_saver folder

Here are the original screensavers that Kindle comes with! Add or delete images to/from this folder (yes, go ahead and delete Oscar..please) Save any of the original screensavers you want and delete the others. Then, get all those beautiful screensavers you got here at Kindleboards and move them to this same folder.

Unhook Kindle from computer

Now on Kindle go to home>menu>settings>menu>restart

After this is done, try your slider switch.....your screensavers SHOULD be there!!

Yeaness!!!


----------



## Tana928

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Did it work ok for you, I assume?


----------



## Tana928

Yes it worked and I am soooooooooo not computer savy


----------



## Susie Cube

Your directions are awesome for the screen saver hack!  

Hmmm - do you happen to have straight forward directions for the font hack?  TIA


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I can make one!!

**edit....just did!  The thread is titled K2 Font Hack Instructions as Easy as I can get them....


----------



## kimmysue

IMHO, both of these should be stickied!  THANK YOU!

Kim


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What I have done is added links to this thread in a new post in the sticky FAQ K2 thread in this forum.  That will keep the thread easy to find. . .without adding more stuff to the top of the board.  If there are too many stickies, folks with small screens have to do a lot of scrolling to find the 'come and go' discussion threads!  This way, the link in the FAQ will always point here, even if it's several pages down.


----------



## RichG

KK,
I like your bookworm.
Just got my K2 yesterday


----------



## beckymiller75

Awesome!  

Worked for me, no problems.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

RichG said:


> KK,
> I like your bookworm.
> Just got my K2 yesterday


thanks! Hope you adore your Kindle!!



beckymiller75 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Worked for me, no problems.
> 
> Yay!! Glad it worked for ya...


----------



## kimmysue

Ann, 

that's even better.    Thanks!

Kim


----------



## joanne29

I have tried this hack so many times and it dose not work for me even with these wonderful directions. I keep seeing the old screensavers, and framework.mario.con.new and framework.mario.con.orig in the root directory after I attempt this. Any ideas?


----------



## Dureo

Hi everyone, 

I have the same problem as Joanne, I follow the instructions up till the opening of the system folder, and then nothing, there is no system folder, and it is definitely NOT hidden, I have just the 3 folders, and the 2 Framework files.

Anyone know what I need to do to get past this part?

Dureo


----------



## srmalloy

Dureo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have the same problem as Joanne, I follow the instructions up till the opening of the system folder, and then nothing, there is no system folder, and it is definitely NOT hidden, I have just the 3 folders, and the 2 Framework files.
> 
> Anyone know what I need to do to get past this part?


If you're using Windows, you've probably got the system directory hidden even though you think you told Windows to show it. However, you don't need to see it to go to where you need to go. For the instructions, I'm going to assume that your Kindle shows up as E:\ in Windows Explorer; if it shows up as a different drive letter, use that one.

Open a Windows Explorer window -- moving the mouse down to the taskbar, right-clicking on the Start button, and selecting 'Explore' is one way. When the window opens, click on the path in the textbox to the right of 'Address' at the top of the window; this will highlight the whole path. Type (without the quotes) "E:\system\screen_saver" and press ENTER. This will take you directly to the screensaver directory that installing the screensaver hack created.

Now you can delete the stock screensaver images that were copied here by the hack and copy over the screensaver image(s) you want your Kindle to use.

Before you disconnect or restart your Kindle, though, to make it easier next time, go up to the icon bar and click on the 'Up' icon (looks like a folder with a green arrow pointing up from it). This will take you to the 'system' directory, and you'll see a little folder icon for the 'screen_saver' directory. Right-click on this icon and drag it out onto your desktop; when you release the mouse button you'll get a little pop-up menu; select 'Create Shortcut here'. Once the shortcut has been created, name it whatever you like. Once you have done this, you'll have a shortcut you can click on whenever you have your Kindle plugged into your computer that will open an explorer window already pointed to the screen_saver directory so you can make changes.


----------



## amyrebecca

I did it! No problems at all. Thanks for the great instructions! The scary authors were freaking me out!


----------



## melissaj323

what if you have a MAC? how do you find out about the hidden files.....hmm, guess I will do a search on my computer. thanks for the instructions!!


----------



## MrTsMom

Y'all make me feel so techno-geeky! I've hacked the font and the screensavers now! Oh, yeah. All those geeky kids (mine) can't hold a candle to me. Let's see...what's next...hack my iphone to tether it to my computer? Take over the world <<insert evil laugh!>>


----------



## MrTsMom

melissaj323 said:


> what if you have a MAC? how do you find out about the hidden files.....hmm, guess I will do a search on my computer. thanks for the instructions!!


I just did it for my mac! Just download the hack, then find it in your documents file (at least that's where I saved mine). when you click on the big file, 4 or show smaller files should show up in the next column. Right click on the last one (update something or other) and copy it. Then, plug in your Kindle and past this file in the first column. Update your Kindle. Plug it in again. You should see a system folder in the first column. Click on this and you should see a screen saver file in the second column. When you click on this, all the screen savers should show up in the third column. Delete whatever you want.

Now (and here's the part I had a little bit of trouble with). Find the screen savers you want. Right click on each one of them. Choose "save image as" option. I chose to rename all of them "ksaver1" "ksaver2" to make them easier to find in my documents folder. Copy these images from your documents folder and paste them in the screen saver column for your Kindle. Eject the Kindle and restart. Your new screen savers should be there, and the teens in your house will think you've done something amazing!


----------



## brenjmull

I am all set to do this but where do I get some new screensavers? I have not seen any or how do I create my own? thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Go to the Kindleboards Photo Gallery down below.  Many choices on many themes.  I believe you can just copy the images to your hard drive and them move them to your Kindle. . . but don't quote me as I've never done it. . . . .but, clearly, the folks who have made the images can guide you!


----------



## DailyLunatic

I've heard that some hacks cause problems for updates.  Is this true?

If so, is there any way to go back?  I just want to make sure that if this hack becomes a problem to future updates I can put it back to the way it was.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## srmalloy

MrTsMom said:


> Now (and here's the part I had a little bit of trouble with). Find the screen savers you want. Right click on each one of them. Choose "save image as" option. I chose to rename all of them "ksaver1" "ksaver2" to make them easier to find in my documents folder. Copy these images from your documents folder and paste them in the screen saver column for your Kindle. Eject the Kindle and restart. Your new screen savers should be there, and the teens in your house will think you've done something amazing!


What I've done as an organizing tool is to create a directory where I put all the images that I've processed for use as a screensaver (as an aside, it's a pity that I've found that most astronomical images of nebulae do not render well on the Kindle 2; converting to greyscale and reducing to 16 gray levels wipes out most of the detail in, say, Hubble images; there are a few exceptions, like the Orion Nebula, but they're rare). I created a second directory to hold the 'screensaver set', and copy images from the 'Kindle Screens' directory into the 'Screensaver Set' directory, then prepend a sequence number (001_, 002_, etc.) to the filename so that they'll come up in the order I want in the screensaver rotation. By using 'View Thumbnails' in Explorer, this lets me see what I have as the current set of screensavers, and can fiddle with it by dragging images out of the full library of pre-configured images.


----------



## SenoraG

Thank you so much for instructions that even I can follow!  I appreciate you taking the time to do them!


----------



## BethA

does this cause any problems at all for the K2? I would love to get mew screensavers--does it remove all those that are there now?


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Worked for me!  I did have to use the Explore option to get to my System Folder.  I use Vista - so maybe that's why.  At any rate, now I have pretty screensavers instead.  Thank you!


----------



## srmalloy

BethA said:


> does this cause any problems at all for the K2? I would love to get mew screensavers--does it remove all those that are there now?


Yes and no. The standard ones are in ROM, where they can't be deleted. The screensaver hack alters where your Kindle 2 *looks* for its screensavers, so that instead of looking in the directory where the standard screensavers are, it looks in '\system\screen_saver'. After making that change, it _copies_ the standard screensavers into that directory. So if you just apply the screensaver hack, you won't see anything different. However, if you then plug your Kindle into your computer, you can delete all of the copies that are in that directory and replace them with your own images. Or keep the ones you like and add others.


----------



## moriahb

I could not update the Kindle.  That option was not lit up.  I also didn't see the screen savers in the system folder.  I'm using a mac if that makes a difference.


----------



## ryansmom33

Awesome!! Worked great. Thanks so much.


----------



## Pushka

I have the same problem as moriahb.  I do not have a reset option in settings, and when I get into the hidden folder, the only two folders I have are amazonebook folder and search Indexes folder.  I am using a PC.

I have deleted what I thought were the screensavers from the kindle and restarted it - but the horrible faces are still there!   Can I create a screenfolder for them?

I think it is because of the way the unzip program is reading that bin file - it saves it as a media file even though the name is correct - and I cant change it to read it as an exe file maybe?  What does your bin file 'look like' when it is in the kindle?


----------



## 911jason

This was just posted on the *MobileRead* forums:



jyavenard said:


> Make sure you use the right package for the right kindle.
> 
> Kindle 2 US, Kindle 2 DX and Kindle 2 International all use a different bin file, and you can't not load one into another.
> 
> If you copy the binary for say the Kindle 2 on the DX; then the update option will stay grey.
> 
> That your menu item is still greyed out means that you didn't copy the right .bin file.
> 
> Kindle 2: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150
> Kindle DX: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=494354&postcount=23
> Kindle 2 International: http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/kindle-k2i-screensaver-0.1.zip
> 
> Note the the Kindle 2 International and Kindle DX are very similar internally so the instructions for the DX are the same as for the Kindle 2 International
> 
> To install on the Kindle 2i ; you have to "jailbreak" it first by installing this package first (http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/update_freekindle-k2i.bin) instructions are there:
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60856
> 
> Hope this helps...


----------



## whitet3260

I am running Windows 7 and have a KDX.  I followed your instructions carefully, but when I get to the "Update your Kindle" instruction, it is grayed out.  I restarted the KDX but same result.  Any advice?


----------



## 911jason

This thread is for the *Kindle 2* (unless you used the KDX link in the above post I made on 10/31). Try this thread instead: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=10064.0


----------



## mlewis78

After having failed to make the KDX screensaver hack work on my KDX, I thought I would try the K2 screensaver hack and got the same unsuccessful result.  Although I have my folders set up to show hidden files, I never see a system file after I double click on the Kindle 2 directory.  I see folders for audio, documents, music, screen_saver, and files for the font hack (that do work) and the screensaver install bin has now become (after updating kindle unplugged from computer) framework.mario.conf.

I may have to live without nice screensavers forever, but if so, I will just not put the Ks to sleep and will turn off when not using.

I just have one directory in the K2 drive:  the root drive with the folders and files mentioned above.  On the left I see under "details" system: FAT32.  So, it would seem that the root drive is the system. I don't know.

Marti


----------



## kevindorsey

mlewis78 said:


> After having failed to make the KDX screensaver hack work on my KDX, I thought I would try the K2 screensaver hack and got the same unsuccessful result. Although I have my folders set up to show hidden files, I never see a system file after I double click on the Kindle 2 directory. I see folders for audio, documents, music, screen_saver, and files for the font hack (that do work) and the screensaver install bin has now become (after updating kindle unplugged from computer) framework.mario.conf.
> 
> I may have to live without nice screensavers forever, but if so, I will just not put the Ks to sleep and will turn off when not using.
> 
> I just have one directory in the K2 drive: the root drive with the folders and files mentioned above. On the left I see under "details" system: FAT32. So, it would seem that the root drive is the system. I don't know.
> 
> Marti


Not a big deal either way, I agree, but from personal exp. I had a few hacks that were giving me trouble and with some time and a few questions, all was resolved.


----------



## mlewis78

My problem solved, thanks to a tip Betsy gave me in the DX screensaver hack thread.  It enabled me to see the system folder.  One more thing had to be checked or unchecked below where I had already marked for seeing hidden files.

Marti


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Other people have missed the second step in viewing the system folder, glad we were able to help, Marti!

Betsy


----------



## Flechette

Worked wonderfully for me - once I stopped clicking on the Folder tab at the top and clicked on the Icon Folder Options (which you did clearly state, my brain just went elsewhere)


----------



## srmalloy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> These instructions are for the K2 US version. It is my understanding that the international version hack is different. Might check mobileread.com for international hack instructions....


The process should be the same for the K2, the K2i, and the KDX. However, with the 2.3 update, there has been a change to the way the Kindles handle the update files. Over on the MobilRead forums, jyavenard started a thread titled How to create packages for Kindle w/ firmware 2.3. With the 2.3 update, the K2 and KDX both require *signed* update packages, just like the K2i. I can verify from trying it that, after updating to 2.3, the original K2 screensaver hack patch file does not work any more. His post includes a link to a Python program to sign packages, but for people who just want their screensavers back, he also included a link -- http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/screensaverhack-0.1.tar.gz to a file containing signed install and uninstall patch files for the screensaver hack for the K2, K2i, and KDX.


----------



## Pea

WooHoo worked - thanks a million!


----------



## Patrizia

okay I have done this four times it is not working.. what am I missing.. I had to unhack my old ones for the update.. so I did that... which took forever.. I got the old ones back.. then updated the kindle.  went back to add my personal screen savers, went through all your steps at the end I didn't see the old screensavers but the ones I had before.  however even AFTEr removing the untinstall file I still can't get my new ones back.. even though I see them. in the screen saver folder... is there a step I a missing


----------



## sebat

If you used the Screensaver Hack at the beginning of this thread, you used the old hack. The hacks all had to be updated, too.

Open the link in the first post of this thread and use these hacks.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16055.msg307460.html#msg307460


----------



## Patrizia

I used those and I am beyond annoyed at this point.. I am into two hours with this.. I have removed all my old ones, brought back the dead guys.. finally got the update and now I am doing this step by step but it keeps telling me that my update is not good and then it reboots, I dont knw what else to do!!!!!!!  HELP


----------



## Patrizia

Okay HELP this is the 9th time Iam getting the update was NOT successful.. I am pretty computer saavy and use XP and and following this STEP BY STEP.. I have no idea why this is not working.. I can't imagine what I am not doing.


----------



## sebat

Patrizia said:


> I used those and I am beyond annoyed at this point.. I am into two hours with this.. I have removed all my old ones, brought back the dead guys.. finally got the update and now I am doing this step by step but it keeps telling me that my update is not good and then it reboots, I dont knw what else to do!!!!!!! HELP


First of all...calm down! If you are upset maybe you should walk away and take a break. Your Kindle is readable, you just don't like the screensavers.

Once you have downloaded the screen saver hack you need to unzip the file. My standard software didn't work for this file. I had to use the peazip and unzip it 2 times.

Here's Peazip....

http://download.cnet.com/PeaZip/3000-2250_4-10602256.html?tag=mncol


----------



## Patrizia

I did that.. I have no problem unzipping them and installing the needed file.. it shows up on my F drive (where the kindle is in the root directory) it just won't update when I go to install it


----------



## sebat

Did you place the correct file in the root?

Both install and uninstall files are there for K2, K2i and KDX

Commands for update are...

Menu...Settings...Menu...Update Your Kindle

If that doesn't do it for you.  Someone else will have to try and help you.  I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## Patrizia

yep did all that  over and over again all is well until the update button and it says the update failed and reboots


----------



## sebat

Patrizia said:


> yep did all that over and over again all is well until the update button and it says the update failed and reboots


The only thing else I could suggest is delete file and try downloading it again. Maybe you got a faulty download.

Hopefully someone else will be along soon to give you some other ideas.


----------



## Patrizia

did that as well, I have rebooted, redownloaded it, removed it, put it back in, the only thing that is odd is when I plug the kindle back in the file is gone, I re add it, update it , get the error message .. I can't understand why amazon can't make this easier.  and yeah it works but I hate those screen savers and have had my beautiful vacation ones for about a year and now I am back to these ugly things.. its frustrating


----------



## luvmy4brats

Are you using the correct one? There are 3: DX, K2i and K2. Make sure you're using the one for the K2. I also suggest redownloading the file.


----------



## Patrizia

I am using the K2 file but I am wondering how new this file is the one I am using from the post says March.


----------



## sebat

You don't have the right file.

I think the new file is date Nov 24.

I try to find the right file.


----------



## Patrizia

I went to the website he mentioned.. then I went to the link that said Hacks as easy as I can get them, it kept going back to that file.  maybe thats the problem I can't seem to find an updated file.. even on his link and that post was dated back in July


----------



## sebat

This should be the correct screen saver hack...

It's in the first post under....
I've repackaged the screensaver hack ; for the DX, Kindle 2 International and Kindle 2: there:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63225


----------



## Patrizia

okay I am totally confused.. I went to this link
http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/

took me to the july post.. where did you find this one, have not seen that for the update.. I did use that one for the uninstall but it didnt work I had to use an old post by 911 jason.


----------



## Patrizia

okay I downloaded this new one but it has no instructions. I assume they are the same as the others?


----------



## sebat

Patrizia said:


> okay I am totally confused.. I went to this link
> http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/
> 
> took me to the july post.. where did you find this one, have not seen that for the update.. I did use that one for the uninstall but it didnt work I had to use an old post by 911 jason.


I already had my updates done when that page was put up. Maybe there is a mistake in the links. The link I just gave you, is to the hack that I personally used to update my Kindle. Try it and see if it will work for you.


----------



## sebat

Patrizia said:


> okay I downloaded this new one but it has no instructions. I assume they are the same as the others?


Look back through my posts on this page. The instructions are correct for this hack.


----------



## sebat

Start with reply #44


----------



## Patrizia

I really appreciate the help but this is not working.. I just need one working link for the update.. I went by what was on the board and I guess its out of date even though the info appears to be recent.. I had great screen savers..went to remove them for the update. finally got that done and now I can't get them back though I can see them in my hidden files, I know they are there but can't seem to get them back on my kindle and cant figure out why.. the first time I did this it didn't take two hours plus.  

and I did walk away at one point.. didn't help though.. this link you sent is great but has no instructions. I did what I normally would have done and I am still looking at dead authors.. I have no idea what is going on


----------



## Patrizia

okay.. 44 it is.. one last time. lets see how this goes


----------



## luvmy4brats

When you unzip this file, there will be a readme txt file that walks you through it.


----------



## Pushka

Save then Extract the zip file on your PC, select the correct .bin for your kindle (there are three) and put that .bin on your kindle when you have attached it to your PC.  Then detach your kindle, then home, settings, menu, select 'update software' then it should be done. Same process for the fonts.  Remember also to extract the 'uninstall' file for your kindle model so you can easily find it when another Amazon update comes out.


----------



## Patrizia

I did that.. I have done this before, its not working now at all.. just said update fails.. I can't find the right files I Think right now there are too many on this board and I was just told some are out of date.. I dont know what post is right and wrong


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrizia, I believe it's actually the link in reply #41 that has the hacks. Here's a direct link to the screensaver hack:
http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/screensaverhack-0.1.zip

Here's a list of the files in the zip file:









Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

okay tried that and am still getting update failed and now I have error message 03.  I can not figure out what is blocking this thing, and FYI gang I appreciate the help


----------



## sebat

This may be a really silly question and please don't be offended but...

When you go to your settings screen, does it say "Version: Kindle 2.3" at the bottom?


----------



## Patrizia

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.. I AM A COMPLETE BLONDE TODAY

once you guys got me the right files and I saw Betsys list I realized I was using the INTERNATIONAL FILE.. lo and behold I use the K2 and it works great and my photos are back.. soooo freakin simple and yet it took me two hours.. you guys are the best!!! 

Brats, thanks for the correct link you sent me also.. I was confused as to which one I was using , and as some of you pointed out it was the old one Sebats same to you.  It was the Ki file that was throwing me, I keep forgetting we have that..


----------



## Patrizia

oh Sebat, yes I did check it did have the 2.3,  thanks for getting me the RIGHT files and all your help


----------



## luvmy4brats

Glad you finally got it straightened out.


----------



## sebat

Patrizia said:


> oh Sebat, yes I did check it did have the 2.3,


Ok...just wanted to make sure the Amazon install updated correctly.


----------



## Patrizia

It was so simple it was stupid.. one lone i... Kindle really needs to make this easier though.. its not hard but something that simple shouldn't take so long,t he first time I did it was minutes.. thanks again for not having me pull out all my hair


----------



## Patrizia

sebat, it was a good question, it was the first thing I checked as well.  no need in doing all this and having to uninstall it again for the update.. I dont think I could have dealt with that tonight


----------



## Pushka

Pushka said:


> *select the correct .bin for your kindle (there are three)*


Maybe this needs to be stressed more along in the instructions, along with remembering to save the uninstall file, the correct one, for your kindle model.


----------



## sebat

Patrizia said:


> It was so simple it was stupid.. one lone i... Kindle really needs to make this easier though.. its not hard but something that simple shouldn't take so long,t he first time I did it was minutes.. thanks again for not having me pull out all my hair


I'm glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Patrizia

couldn't have done it without your help, or Brats or Betsy.  It was a simple i, that and the wrong file before you all  told me I had the outdated one.

combine this with nyquil and Zicam its part of the reason I am sure I missed it.. just didn't register in my head for whatever reason.  I am on to do the DX but not today.  saving that for when I am alert, again thanks!


----------



## esper_d

I already have this but plan on removing it to download the new upgrade. Do I follow the instructions in the first post to get my screensavers back?

Thank you.


----------



## 911jason

Patrizia said:


> It was so simple it was stupid.. one lone i... Kindle really needs to make this easier though.. its not hard but something that simple shouldn't take so long,t he first time I did it was minutes.. thanks again for not having me pull out all my hair


I agree, and even thought of a way they could make money on it. They could set it up so you e-mail images to your Kindle directly and they could charge 25cents each or whatever. This would make it very simple for the user and also add a small profit for Amazon... just a thought.


----------



## NogDog

esper_d said:


> I already have this but plan on removing it to download the new upgrade. Do I follow the instructions in the first post to get my screensavers back?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, to uninstall it you install install the "uninstall" file the same way you installed the "hack" file. See the last paragraph or two on my Kindle Hacks page if you don't still have the uninstall file.


----------



## dave_b

Does anyone know where the original screen savers are stored on the Kindle( K2_US)?  I have installed the latest screen saver hack and I would like to add some of originals to my installed screen savers.

thanks

Dave B


----------



## CouponingCraze

Oh nooo... I think I totally messed up. 

I followed the instructions and got through all of it. When I went to test the slider it only showed one new pic. It didnt do a slide show anymore. 

Then I read the rest of the posts on this thread to see if anyone else experienced the same thing... nope.. 

But I did realize that the K2 screensaver hack is for the 2.3 version only and my K2 is 2.0.4 ... so I thought to uninstall what I did with the provided uninstall file.

So I did that. Then restarted the kindle and the screen saver is one of the originals but it doesnt do the slide show anymore.  

I went back into the files to look. Well where the original screensaver files should be, my custom ones are there but none of the originals.

What's weird is that when I turn the K2 off, only one of the original is displaying an nothing else. 

I also have three files in my root directory...
framework.mario.conf.uninstall
framework.mario.conf.new
framework.mario.conf.orig

can i delete those? or should they be there? When I first started this none of those existed...


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's not a slide show. Each time you put it to sleep, you'll get a single image. The next time you pit it to sleep, you'll get a different image and so on....


----------



## CouponingCraze

luvmy4brats said:


> It's not a slide show. Each time you put it to sleep, you'll get a single image. The next time you pit it to sleep, you'll get a different image and so on....


So other than that does it ever change on it's own when putting it to sleep?

When I got my K2 refurb this week my screensaver would change automatically. It rotates thru the images so that is why I thought I did something wrong.

I ended up doing a factory restore and now I'm currently trying to update to the 2.3v. 

edit to add: successfully did the factory restore then I did the update to 2.3v and now I tried to do the screensaver hack again and that didnt work... LOL.. I just read other threads (oiyee some of them are LOOONNNGG) and apparently the screensaver hack isn't working on the 2.3v? is that true?


----------



## Pushka

CouponingCraze said:


> So other than that does it ever change on it's own when putting it to sleep?


Correct, the same picture will be there when you wake it up.



CouponingCraze said:


> and apparently the screensaver hack isn't working on the 2.3v? is that true?


Sort of incorrect. The 2.3 screensaver hack works fine. Any former hack for the screensaver wont work at all.


----------



## CouponingCraze

Pushka said:


> Sort of incorrect. The 2.3 screensaver hack works fine. Any former hack for the screensaver wont work at all.


Then I'm doing somethign wrong... I updated my kindle to the 2.3version update and then applied the hack from the first post which is the .4 version hack. I followed all the steps and applied the correct hack but when i go into the system folder the screen saver folder isn't there.

I did the same exact thing for my 2.0.4version with the .4 hack and I was able to see the screen saver folder. Not sure what I'm doing wrong that's making the 2.3v not working with the .4version hack.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CouponingCraze said:


> Then I'm doing somethign wrong... I updated my kindle to the 2.3version update and then applied the hack from the first post which is the .4 version hack. I followed all the steps and applied the correct hack but when i go into the system folder the screen saver folder isn't there.
> 
> I did the same exact thing for my 2.0.4version with the .4 hack and I was able to see the screen saver folder. Not sure what I'm doing wrong that's making the 2.3v not working with the .4version hack.


The first post in this thread is from back in July. That hack does not work with 2.3. You'll need to download the updated hack from here: Kindle Hacks page Then it should work just fine.


----------



## CouponingCraze

luvmy4brats said:


> That hack does not work with 2.3. You'll need to download the updated hack from here: Kindle Hacks page Then it should work just fine.


Thanks! I'll try it in a bit. BTW did you get my PM about next tuesday?

Fannie


----------



## CouponingCraze

luvmy4brats said:


> The first post in this thread is from back in July. That hack does not work with 2.3. You'll need to download the updated hack from here: Kindle Hacks page Then it should work just fine.


woo hoo got it to work!    THANK YOU!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am sorry to everyone who, up to this post, were confused at the screensaver hack after upgrading to 2.3!!  I have now modified the original post so that the new link is there.  I also left the old link there for anyone who needs the uninstall file.  You can find it in the old link.

Hope that the new instructions help those going forward with 2.3!!


----------



## Geoffrey

KindleKay,  I just wanted to say that I often have to translate User into IT and back again.  Being able to explain something as clearly as you did without sounding like you're talking down isn't easy and I want to say, "Good Job."


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Why, thank you Geoffry!!! I tried... So many uncomputer literates trying so hard to do it but the instructions assumed everyone knew what a root directory was...!


----------



## Jesslyn

Does anyone have screenshots of the Fonts?  It's apparently lazy friday and I would like to see them before I implement them.

Also, KindleKay, do you mind if I add this to my blog?  I won't be directly cutting and pasting your text and will be adding screenshots, AND will give you credit.  

My question still stands about adding to my blog, but wrong thread for the fonts.  Nevermind on that one!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Of course you can!  Anything to assist others!


----------



## rememberandhope

Ok i have been reading this thread over and over again trying to figure out how to get the hack on to my kindle which is already updated and I have a mac. Help please!


----------



## NogDog

rememberandhope said:


> Ok i have been reading this thread over and over again trying to figure out how to get the hack on to my kindle which is already updated and I have a mac. Help please!


The Cliff's Notes version.

1. Download the screen-saver "hack" file to your computer. (See the "Kindle Hacks" link in my sig, below.)
2. Connect your Kindle to your 'puter via the USB cable.
3. Copy the hack file to the top-level (a.k.a. "root") directory of your Kindle device on your 'puter.
4. Disconnect the Kindle. From the Kindle's Home screen press the Menu button. Select the "Settings" option. At the settings screen click the Menu button again. If you have copied the hack file to the correct place on your Kindle, the "Update your Kindle" option will be enabled. Select it, and let your Kindle do the installation and then automatically restart itself. 
5. At this point you're good to go, and you can start copying image files to the "screensaver" directory under the "system" directory on your Kindle. When you make changes to that folder, they will not take effect until you do a Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart.

If any of that is unclear, go back to the very first post in this thread and try re-reading it again.


----------



## rememberandhope

the update your kindle thing doesnt show up! am I doing this right? I downloaded the hack and copied it to the first screen you see when the kindle is plugged in (the one with the system files..ext) I eject it but the update your kindle option is not clickable...I am very confused and tried rereading the instuctions but it didnt work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When my DX (K2 should be the same) is connected to the computer.  There are 3 folders shown.  For installing the 'hack' I ignore them all.  I open a window with the hack file and drag that file to the clear space in the window showing my Kindle contents.  Do NOT put it into any of the folders.  

Then eject the Kindle and try the update.


----------



## rememberandhope

I did that but when i go to update it the update selection flashes but then turns grey...I might just give up....


----------



## pidgeon92

rememberandhope said:


> I did that but when i go to update it the update selection flashes but then turns grey...I might just give up....


I'm wondering if you are using the wrong hack for your software version.... Can you verify that you have system software 2.3 on your K2? You see it at the bottom of the screen after choosing Menu -> Settings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had the same thought and was going to post it but then my Internet hiccuped.  Be sure you're using the 2.3 hack if you're at version 2.3, available here: http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/

If you're not at 2.3, you can go to Amazon support and follow the steps there to download it manually.


----------



## rememberandhope

Nope just got my kindle last Wednesday, camp pre installed with 2.3


----------



## pidgeon92

rememberandhope said:


> Nope just got my kindle last Wednesday, came pre installed with 2.3


Sorry to ask again, but you verified this in the settings?


----------



## rememberandhope

yes i did


----------



## pidgeon92

OK, now is your K2 the previous US version, or the current international version?


----------



## rememberandhope

current international


----------



## pidgeon92

So you downloaded the proper file *all_hacks_k2_i.zip*

then dragged and dropped the file *update_screensaverhack-install-k2i.bin* from your Mac to the _root_ (top) folder of your Kindle?

If you used the correct files, *update your Kindle* should be an option.

In the event it is not working properly, I would reset the Kindle (hold the slider switch to the right for 30-40 seconds), then try again.


----------



## NogDog

pidgeon92 said:


> So you downloaded the proper file *all_hacks_k2_i.zip*...


Just in case: If you downloaded the Zip file, did you *unzip* it and copy the screensaver file from the unzipped folder? (I.e.: don't copy the zip file to your Kindle.)


----------



## rememberandhope

YAY!!!!!! It worked! Thanks for all your help...Nog dog was right...I put the unzipped file in there...


----------



## rememberandhope

WAIT! wheres the screen saverfile? its not in my system folder!


----------



## pidgeon92

Please look at step three from the README file.... It should have created if for you, but in the event it did not, you can do it yourself... It is also possible that you are not seeing hidden files on your iMac, you may wish to check that before proceeding:

Instructions for use:
---------------------
1) Plug your Kindle 2 Internation into your computer.
2) Copy "update_screensaverhack-install-k2i.bin" to the root of your Kindle 2.
*3) Optional Steps:
3a) Change directories to the "system" folder.
3b) Create a new folder called "screen_saver"
3c) Place any 600x800 PNG image files into the system\screen_saver folder
that you just created.*
6) Unplug your Kindle 2.
7) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle 2 and select "Settings."
 At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
9) When the "update" is done your Kindle 2 will reboot and you are done.

If you choose not to do step 3, the system will create the system\screen_saver
folder for you and place the default screen savers in it. You can then remove
or replace these, or mix them with your own -- it's up to you.


----------



## pokesomi

I cant get this to work at all.  When I try to update it gives me no indication that it is doing anything.


----------



## NogDog

pokesomi said:


> I cant get this to work at all. When I try to update it gives me no indication that it is doing anything.


Is your Kindle running the latest firmware version of 2.3?

Did you download the correct hack file for your device: K2 (Kindle 2 US), K2i (Kindle 2 Global/International), or DX (Kindle DX)?

If you downloaded a Zip file, did you unzip it and copy the *update_screensaverhack-install-<device>.bin* to the root directory of your Kindle?

If you answered "yes" to all of those, then maybe doing a Restart and then trying again would help.


----------



## pokesomi

NogDog said:


> Is your Kindle running the latest firmware version of 2.3?
> 
> Did you download the correct hack file for your device: K2 (Kindle 2 US), K2i (Kindle 2 Global/International), or DX (Kindle DX)?
> 
> If you downloaded a Zip file, did you unzip it and copy the *update_screensaverhack-install-<device>.bin* to the root directory of your Kindle?
> 
> If you answered "yes" to all of those, then maybe doing a Restart and then trying again would help.


That would be a yes yes and yes. i will try a restart and see what happens.


----------



## pokesomi

ok the restart did the trick


----------



## NogDog

pokesomi said:


> ok the restart did the trick


Glad it worked. Wish I knew why it mattered; but in the world of computers and software, the old "Raytheon Reset" often seems to help.


----------



## Kissfuldreamer

I just wanted to give a big thanks to the very helpful posts on this thread, I successfully hacked my screensaver and added delicious pictures of Eric from TB and a couple of other favorites. You guys are amazing.


----------



## ldidge

I really appreciate all the instructions, but I have tried 2 times and can not get the Kindle to Update.  When I go in to the menu, the Update Your Kindle is not an option.  What am I doing wrong?  I have reset the unit and still nothing.

HELP!!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## 911jason

Did you copy the zip file to your Kindle or did you copy the .bin file?


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, here is the deal:
I downloaded - ok.
previously chose the font hack and a font file - installed - ok.
now trying the screensaver.
From the same file that I downloaded earlier - the zipped file for use with 2.3
chose the k2 install.
did the restart.
update occurred.
my version now shows with the +UFH 0.3 + SSi 0.3
but I do not have a system folder.


What did I do wrong?
And what do I do now?


----------



## ldidge

I extracted the zip file and copied the K2 .bin file and then pasted it when I plugged the USB in the Kindle and put it in the kindle file.  The system folder was not darkened like the others and when I double clicked, it had no screen-saver folder.  Also my Kindle would not let me choose the Update option.


----------



## NogDog

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, here is the deal:
> I downloaded - ok.
> previously chose the font hack and a font file - installed - ok.
> now trying the screensaver.
> From the same file that I downloaded earlier - the zipped file for use with 2.3
> chose the k2 install.
> did the restart.
> update occurred.
> my version now shows with the +UFH 0.3 + SSi 0.3
> but I do not have a system folder.
> 
> 
> What did I do wrong?
> And what do I do now?


On your computer, when you connect to the Kindle, you may need to modify the Kindle folder properties to "show hidden files". In Windoze 7, with the Kindle connected, at the Kindle navigation window, click the *Organize -> Folder and Search Options* menu option. In the "View" tab, select the "Show hidden files, folders and drives" radio button. Other version of Windoze will be essentially the same, though the exact menu option names may have been changed to make life difficult for us.


----------



## NogDog

ldidge said:


> I extracted the zip file and copied the K2 .bin file and then pasted it when I plugged the USB in the Kindle and put it in the kindle file. The system folder was not darkened like the others and when I double clicked, it had no screen-saver folder. Also my Kindle would not let me choose the Update option.


Did you copy the .bin file to the top-level of your Kindle (_not_ into the "system" folder)? (If you were not able to do an update, then the .bin file should still be wherever you copied it.)


----------



## ldidge

Yes I did.


----------



## NogDog

ldidge said:


> Yes I did.


Is the .bin file still there when you connect the Kindle to the PC? To the best of my knowledge, if the .bin file is there then the "Update" option should be enabled. Outside of making sure you got the right version of the update file for your Kindle type (K2 US, K2 Global, or DX) and firmware version (2.3?), the only other suggestion would be to do a restart of the Kindle, make sure the .bin file is there in the Kindle's root directory, and then see if the update option is now available.

If none of that helps, either there is some problem with the Kindle or some problem in our communication.


----------



## ldidge

This what I've done up to when I can not get the Kindle to udate........

First, what operating system do you use? (Windows XP? Windows Vista? Mac/Apple?) This is important because before you start, you HAVE to make sure that you are able to view your "hidden" files and folders. I use Windows XP and the way to make sure that I can view hidden stuff is this:

Start

Control Panel

Folder Options

Click "View" tab (at top)

Scroll down the list: where is says "Hidden Files and Folders" make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is selected"

Scroll down a bit more and UNcheck the one that says "Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)"

Click OK

This makes sure that you can SEE the folder you need for your screensaver hack. Unless you restore your computer, you only need to do this step once.

OK, now close out of all that and go on the internet to this address:

* (OLD HACK) http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150 ***This will not work with 2.3 Update! I am leaving it here because you will find the uninstall file here: the "kindle2 screen saver hack-0.4.zip" download. In this zip you will find the uninstall file for versions prior to 2.3 Here you will find the uninstall file for any version prior to 2.3
* (NEW HACK) Here is the link to find the hack for version 2.3: Kindle Hacks page Choose Screensaver hack. Once you unzip, BE SURE TO CHOOSE CORRECT FILE to continue on with these instrucitons. There are 6 files and a readme. K2, K2i and DX install files, K2, K2i and DX UNinstall files.

I download this to my desktop for easy finding.

Open the download when done.

On Windows XP, you have to unzip it and extract the files.

Find the file for your Kindle (K2, K2i or DX .bin file) and right click then select copy.

Now, onto business!!!

Hook up Kindle to computer via USB cable.

In My Computer, double click on your kindle to open it. After opening Kindle, right click and paste your Kindle version .bin file here. This is the "root file" (Don't create any folders or put it in an of the folders. The root file is the one that contains the documents, music, and Audible folders)

Unhook Kindle from computer

On Kindle go to home>menu>settings>menu>Update your Kindle and wait for update to complete. (It takes a minute)

My kindle doesn't do the update, can't even choose it, it's in gray, not black.


----------



## NogDog

So, after you copy the hack file to your Kindle, when viewing the Kindle on your PC, you should see the file in the top-level directory something like this. If it's not there, then there will be nothing detected by the Kindle to indicate that there is an update to be run. If it is there but you are not getting that option enabled, then I would suspect something is wrong with the Kindle.










PS: I believe that the Kindle OS is Linux, which is case-sensitive with regard to file names, so make sure that the file name ends in a lower-case ".bin".


----------



## geoffthomas

NogDog said:


> On your computer, when you connect to the Kindle, you may need to modify the Kindle folder properties to "show hidden files". In Windoze 7, with the Kindle connected, at the Kindle navigation window, click the *Organize -> Folder and Search Options* menu option. In the "View" tab, select the "Show hidden files, folders and drives" radio button. Other version of Windoze will be essentially the same, though the exact menu option names may have been changed to make life difficult for us.


Nog,
I run Vista Ultimate (like it a lot).
Explorer-Toos-Folder Options-View.
There is a show hidden files and folders check-off and a Hide Protected System Operating Files check-off.
You need both.

Did it.
Works.
Thanks.


----------



## lovesangelrn

Initially, I was afraid to install the screensaver hack because I was afraid I would mess up my new baby, or void the warranty should my kindle develop any problems down the road.  Thanks to kindleboards and reviews by many people concerning the hack, my fears were put to rest and I downloaded the hack today.  I had absolutely no problems thanks to the step-by-step instuctions on the first page of this thread.  Thanks so much.....now back to looking at all the screensaver pics on other threads


----------



## 911jason

Now that you've taken the screensaver hack first step, might I recommend you look into the font hack? It's the single best thing I've done for my Kindle... (I used Georgia 2)


----------



## 908tracy

Was hoping to find an update from Ididge.....that is exactly what happened to me last night when I tried the screensaver hack. =( That darn link is gray for me too. (update) I think I clicked on restart after (by accident) and when it did it said update was unsuccessful and to call customer service. YIKES! Everything seems okay with it though and those darn old dead authors are still lurking inside


----------



## NogDog

908tracy said:


> Was hoping to find an update from Ididge.....that is exactly what happened to me last night when I tried the screensaver hack. =( That darn link is gray for me too. (update) I think I clicked on restart after (by accident) and when it did it said update was unsuccessful and to call customer service. YIKES! Everything seems okay with it though and those darn old dead authors are still lurking inside


Make sure you're using the correct update file for your Kindle if it's a Kindle 2: US or International. I believe all new K2's are now "International" (global wireless).


----------



## 908tracy

You are one smart man NogDog! Was coming back to update hoping it might help OP. I was using just the k2 hack, when in fact I needed the k2i. Worked like a charm! Thanks! (now the only problem is that some of the ss I've copied from here only show up as thumbnails)


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I got the thumbnails on some also.
Some of the posts here include only thumbnails, so if you drag and drop from the thread to your folder - thumbnail.
You have to double click on the thumbnail in the thread, so that it links you to the full-sized image.
Then drag that image to the folder and voila - you have a good screen saver.
It took me a couple times to get it right.
Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

Wonderful! Thanks Geoff! BTW, the ss you made for me looks amazing!!!! =)


----------



## geoffthomas

That is probably Geoffrey that did it.

I was wondering when someone would mix our names up.

No harm/No foul.

Was glad to help with this issue, though.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

Oops! Leave it to me to be the first to mess yous up! =P Sorry! Thank you for your help with these thumbnails issue.


----------



## geoffthomas

You are most welcome.
And we are a terrific group here and truly enjoy each other's company.
So it is a compliment to be confused with anyone here at KB.


----------



## brandydandy

Quick question, my DH did the hack for me, and was going to save the old images in a folder, but somehow he placed them in the recycle bin, and Vista deleted them??  Anyway if I ever need to remove the hack with the old images be there?  Did I just mess up my Kindle?


----------



## NogDog

brandydandy said:


> Quick question, my DH did the hack for me, and was going to save the old images in a folder, but somehow he placed them in the recycle bin, and Vista deleted them?? Anyway if I ever need to remove the hack with the old images be there? Did I just mess up my Kindle?


I don't think that actually deleted the original images; rather, they were copied by the hack into that screensaver folder. (I'm not 100% positive about that, but somewhere in the 90's.  )


----------



## bobthehamster

Very cool! Thanks for the excellent instructions.


----------



## Shara

I am trying to add the hacks and am getting the 'grayed out' update kindle option.  I have a K2 (refurb), so not sure if the 'international' download is the answer.  I have tried both.  The folder is showing up at E:, I have unzipped (i think) with PeaZip and put the folder on my desktop.  I know I'm missing one key step but I can't figure it out.  I am running windows XP.


----------



## Granvillen

Followed the instructions, but the new screen savers do not appear when I continually slide the switch back and forth.  However, the new screen savers are in the screen saver folder when I connect the Kindle to the computer.  Any suggestions, Thanks


----------



## NogDog

Granvillen said:


> Followed the instructions, but the new screen savers do not appear when I continually slide the switch back and forth. However, the new screen savers are in the screen saver folder when I connect the Kindle to the computer. Any suggestions, Thanks


You need to do a *Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart* any time you change the contents of the screensaver folder in order for them to take effect.


----------



## Granvillen

I have done the settings, restart upwards to 6 times.  I am going to delete the new ones and reinstall.  Maybe that will work


----------



## Granvillen

I deleted the new screen savers, re-copied them into the screen saver folder and restarted and they are there.  Whatever, it worked.  Thanks


----------



## segsurfer

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does the hack void the warranty?
-segsurfer


----------



## pidgeon92

segsurfer said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does the hack void the warranty?


No.


----------



## NogDog

pidgeon92 said:


> segsurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does the hack void the warranty?
> -segsurfer
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

No, as in you do not forgive Segsurfer, or as in it does not void the warranty? 

(Just kidding, I'm pretty sure Pidgeon92 meant the latter.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amazon has unofficially said that adding the custom sleep pictures or custom fonts will not void the warranty.  However, it might be technically against terms of service.

I've never heard of anyone to whom Amazon has given any grief about it when returning a damaged device, nor have they ever refused to replace a device that's gone bad on account if it having had the sleep picture or font add-ons.


----------



## almeisan

Thanks for this, I was getting tired of the author portraits  

I'm just concerned what will happen when Amazon updates the firmware again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When Amazon updates the firmware, you'll likely hear about it here first!    You will have to uninstall any add-ons you have before it will work.  It might be a good idea to download the uninstall file NOW and put it safely on your computer.

Also, note that, once there is new firmware, the install files you just used may no longer work.  After the most recent update, though, it was only a couple of days before they had been rewritten for 2.3.

And you'll also probably hear about that here first too!


----------



## almeisan

Ann in Arlington said:


> When Amazon updates the firmware, you'll likely hear about it here first!  You will have to uninstall any add-ons you have before it will work. It might be a good idea to download the uninstall file NOW and put it safely on your computer.
> 
> Also, note that, once there is new firmware, the install files you just used may no longer work. After the most recent update, though, it was only a couple of days before they had been rewritten for 2.3.
> 
> And you'll also probably hear about that here first too!


Thanks Ann!


----------



## pidgeon92

NogDog said:


> No, as in you do not forgive Segsurfer, or as in it does not void the warranty?


Let me think on this one for a while.....


----------



## ldidge

Hi everyone, was out for a few days.  Read the post about using the K2i install and I tried that and it WORKED!!!!  Thanks so much for all the great info and advise.  Am loving my Kindle and this group!!

Happy New Year to everyone.

Linda


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes for the help with the Kindle alone, KindleBoards is a great place.
Then you add the enabling of customizing your Kindle in the Accessories threads.
And the Resident Authors interacting with us in the Book Bazaar threads.
The remembering of birthdays.
The Good Mornings and Good Nights.
The saturday evening live chats.

Well there is no place as useful, supportive and enjoyable as KindleBoards.                          IMHO.




Just sayin.......


----------



## 908tracy

I have a question please. Can anyone tell me if when I uninstall the ss hack, will the old ss just show up? (included in the hack uninstall)

I simply deleted all of them from this folder without saving them to another folder. YIKES!!!


Also, has anyone ever noticed or reported slower speeds after doing the hack? Just wondering. I was just surfing through the kindle store and it seemed to take longer for pages to load. Maybe it's just a coincidence.


----------



## NogDog

908tracy said:


> I have a question please. Can anyone tell me if when I uninstall the ss hack, will the old ss just show up? (included in the hack uninstall)
> 
> I simply deleted all of them from this folder without saving them to another folder. YIKES!!!
> 
> Also, has anyone ever noticed or reported slower speeds after doing the hack? Just wondering. I was just surfing through the kindle store and it seemed to take longer for pages to load. Maybe it's just a coincidence.


I'm pretty sure they come back when you do the uninstall. The folder is created by the hack for loading images into wherever it is that the actaully displayed items go when you do a restart.

I've not noticed any performance difference. If you're browsing the on-line store, I'd suspect it to be much more likely due to variances in your wireless connection and overall load on the internet connection and the Amazon servers.


----------



## 908tracy

Once again, thanks NogDog!!!!

Whew, I thought I might have screwed it up.


----------



## kamuu

Short of resetting to factory defaults, I can't for the life of me figure out how to get this to work on my DX.  I've placed the SS install .bin in the root directory and the update option is always grayed out...  Anyone have any tips?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Be sure you are using the .bin for DX and not the K or Ki file.


----------



## kamuu

I'm sure i'm using the correct .bin, update_screensaverhack-install-dx.bin.  I used the link on the front page and dl'd all_hacks_kdx.  I've put it in the correct root directory.


----------



## NogDog

kamuu said:


> I'm sure i'm using the correct .bin, update_screensaverhack-install-dx.bin. I used the link on the front page and dl'd all_hacks_kdx. I've put it in the correct root directory.


Another thing to check: are you using the correct .bin file for your Kindle's current firmware version (2.3 or 2.0.3)?


----------



## kamuu

I have 2.3. ;\


----------



## NogDog

kamuu said:


> I have 2.3. ;\


From the info provided, sounds like you've got the right file. Only thing I can suggest is to try a restart, then try again.


----------



## hsuthard

kamuu said:


> Short of resetting to factory defaults, I can't for the life of me figure out how to get this to work on my DX. I've placed the SS install .bin in the root directory and the update option is always grayed out... Anyone have any tips?


I'm having the exact same problem except with my new Kindle2.


----------



## hsuthard

hsuthard said:


> I'm having the exact same problem except with my new Kindle2.


I just got it to work; apparently I have the k2i without realizing it  Thank you!


----------



## kamuu

I've tried restarting too lol.  If only it was a 'i' issue.


----------



## rosedaughter

woo hoo it worked.  The new Kindles need the K2i version, once I did that it worked.  Now no more scary authors.  Now I just have to figure out how to make my own screensavers.


----------



## lovesangelrn

Rose, 

Be sure to check out the photos section of the this forum.  There are many SS already scaled to fit and in B&W, all you have to do is right click on the picks and save to where ever you want and then copy and paste onto your kindle.  We have some really talented people on this forum


----------



## geoffthomas

hsuthard said:


> I'm having the exact same problem except with my new Kindle2.


Yeah we all need to keep in mind that from now on all new K2s will be K2is.

Just sayin....


----------



## hsuthard

hsuthard said:


> I just got it to work; apparently I have the k2i without realizing it  Thank you!


Ugh! I just added some more screensavers and now it's not working! Is there something I have to do to add more? I just placed additional jpg files in the screen_saver folder. When I went to update, it was greyed out. Do I need to do something else?

ETA: I just did a restart and now they're showing up. I'll get the hang of this eventually, I promise.


----------



## Ariadne

Thank you all so much. I am really not a computer person AT ALL so I really wasn't very fond of the idea of a hack. And screensavers aren't that important-right? Right! But after some time when you have a beautiful skin ,a beautiful cover and a beautiful bag the dead authors really tend to get on your nerves. Especially when you see all the gorgeous pictures with custom screensavers.
So I decided to try it.
And it worked. Perfectly! Would have worked without any problems at all had I not forgotten to read the last line of the instruction and thus not reatrted my Kindle...
Wasn't so funny for a moment when there were only two screensavers left.
But now my Kindle proudly wears her Oberon red Ginko and a Ginko-sceensaver.

So thanks a lot for the idiot-proof instructions and thanks to all the artists here who created these gorgeous screensavers!!


----------



## Labrynth

Ahhh, I finally got this to work.  I ended up just dumping the extra screen savers in with the others, tho I'll probably delete the ones I don't care for later.


----------



## kevindorsey

I wonder if we need a more detailed guide on how to install it.  Lots of people still struggling with getting it to work.


----------



## 911jason

kevindorsey said:


> I wonder if we need a more detailed guide on how to install it. Lots of people still struggling with getting it to work.


I nominate you Kevin... you can write as many 1-line instruction posts as it takes!


----------



## kevindorsey

911jason said:


> I nominate you Kevin... you can write as many 1-line instruction posts as it takes!


It might be tough to do a one liner, even though I'm a pro at it, hehe.

I'm pretty handy with the hack though...


----------



## emmiline

ok so i got to basically the last step and i am stumped    I have no screensavers folder in my system folder.  I have a dx so maybe it is different.  Please Help!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Are you sure you used the hack file for DX? Three files to choose: K, Ki or DX. This seems to be one of the most common errors.


----------



## emmiline

yea, i did the all_hacks_kdx....ok i think i know what i did haha


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hope it works for you!!


----------



## sleepdeprived

Thank you so much for the great instructions!  It worked like a charm!


----------



## sem

Got my K2 yesterday and after I banged my head because I didn't follow the instructions - tried to open the .bin file instead of copying it - it worked like a charm! Hated the stock savers but really like a bunch of the ones on these boards.

You folks are the absolute BEST!


----------



## mysterylover

Hi, I put the hack on my kindle 2 but the update kindle option is greyed out. How do I fix this?


----------



## 911jason

Make sure you are using the correct hack file for your Kindle. If your Kindle was purchased before October or so, you need the K2 file, if it's newer than that you probably have a K2i. Once you know you have the right file, then unzip it and place the .bin file in your Kindle's root directory.


----------



## NogDog

If you're not sure which K2 you have, go to http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/install/ and click the "How?" link in item #2.


----------



## forumid123

Thats Awesome Dear.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Zerc

If I have an International DX will the standard DX screensave hack work?

The reason I ask is because I see that there is a different hack depending if you have a K2 or a K2i and maybe the same applies to the DX. Hopefully this is not a stupid question but I haven't seen it asked or answered anywhere else.


----------



## 911jason

You can try it, but I doubt it will work. I'm sure there will be an updated DXi hack available soon though. Depending on how adventurous you are, you might want to try the K2i hack on your DXi... the firmware is probably not that different between the 2 models.


----------



## Zerc

I think I'll wait. I'm not adventurous enough to risk bricking my Kindle, I've only had it for 6 days. Can an incorrect version of a hack brick a Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Usually if you don't have the correct version, what happens is just that the "update" option in the menu is greyed out and inaccessible.  As jason says, I expect there will be an appropriate hack before too long. . . .


----------



## 911jason

Just checked and the screensaver hack has been updated for the DXi...

http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/screensaverhack-0.1.tar.gz

You'll need a program that can unzip TAR files, here's a free one called PeaZip...

http://download.cnet.com/PeaZip/3000-2250_4-10602256.html?tag=mncol


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Just checked and the screensaver hack has been updated for the DXi...
> 
> http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/screensaverhack-0.1.tar.gz
> 
> You'll need a program that can unzip TAR files, here's a free one called PeaZip...
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/PeaZip/3000-2250_4-10602256.html?tag=mncol


Thanks...it's now included in the screensavers Zip file on my Kindle Hacks page (can be uncompressed by any "Zip" program -- should not need any special software on Windows).


----------



## 911jason

You're awesome Nog!


----------



## michelelisa

thanks! worked beautifully!


----------



## Cora

Woo hoo! I love being able to customize the wallpapers. I'd been avoiding the hack for a while out of worry of breaking something, but it was way too easy! So many gorgeous pictures to choose from.


----------



## 911jason

Now that you've been so brave, go up a few posts to the Kindle Hacks link and try a new font. You'll be amazed at how much nicer each page of text can look! I used Georgia 2.


----------



## Labrynth

YAY My Hogwarts screensaver finally came up today!!!


----------



## Anso

Thanks - just done mine and it worked fine  (K2 International)


----------



## kamuu

Grrrr I still can't get the hack to work on my DX... The Update your Kindle is always grayed out ;<


----------



## 911jason

I can say with 99.9% certainty that you are either using the wrong file or you haven't unzipped the hack file and copied only the file ending with .bin onto your Kindle's root directory. If you just bought your DX and it's the new international version, then you need to use the DXi hack, otherwise just use the regular DX hack.

Oh, I suppose it's also possible that your DX's firmware hasn't updated since the 2.3 update came out. If that's the case, you need to update your firmware before applying the hack.


----------



## angelad

Anso said:


> Thanks - just done mine and it worked fine  (K2 International)


So the hack works the same for all Kindles regardless of country of issue.


----------



## sociopharm02

Thanks for the easy to follow steps. It worked like a charm.


----------



## deadlifter

First post here. Let me start by saying I love my kindle and so does my wife!

For those of you having problems getting it to work and are positive you have all hidden and operating files shown double check.

Then after you have double checked do this.

Where you downloaded the zip file with the screensaver hack file, extract that to you desktop. That will create a folder on your desktop named something like all_hacks_k2 or all_hacks_k2_i

Open that folder up and inside that folder will be a .bin file. It will say update_screensaverhack-install-k2(or k2i depending on model).bin There will be only one file in that folder, and that is the one you need. Right click on that .bin file and either copy or cut it, and paste it directly into any white area of your root directory that pops up when you plug in your Kindle. Then after its moved over there unplug your kindle and resume the rest of the install directions. Which are home>menu>settings>menu>Update

I think alot of the problem is that people are extracting the folder itself to the root directory of the kindle and not just the .bin file. If you have a folder that says all_hacks_k2 (or _k2_i) in your kindles root directory, which is the screen that pops up when you plug your kindle in to your computer, you have done it wrong. It will not read the file inside that folder and wont allow you to update. *You need to remove the .bin file from the all_hacks_k2 folder and place it in the root directory*

Hope this helps. I havent read through all the replies, but I see some folks were still havin problems and this is how I got it to work.


----------



## SunshineTart

911jason said:


> Just checked and the screensaver hack has been updated for the DXi...
> 
> http://www.avenard.org/kindle2/screensaverhack-0.1.tar.gz
> 
> You'll need a program that can unzip TAR files, here's a free one called PeaZip...
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/PeaZip/3000-2250_4-10602256.html?tag=mncol


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had no idea what I was doing wrong. It seems that the kindle DXi is not standard right now and therefore not as many answers for it.

I have been working on this ALL DAY into the A.M.

THANK YOU!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## lgb0250

Hopefully another newbie here can get some badly needed help.

Downloaded, extracted and installed the screensaver hack.  Deleted all screensavers that were in the file and added two of my own converted photo's.  I cannot get this thing to work to save my life.  The screensaver folder is in the system folder.  The two photo's are in it.  I've try updating and restarting and nothing seems to work.

I have a DX running Version:  Kindle 2.3 (399380047) + SSDX 0.1

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 911jason

What format are the images you used? They should be 824x1200 pixels in black & white, either JPG or PNG format.


----------



## lgb0250

Hard to believe how easy things can be when someone else takes a look at them for you.  My system evidently defaulted to save them as BMP's.  Changed them to JPG and it works perfectly.  Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Carol Collett

Finally got brave enough to try the screensaver hack today. It was really easy thanks to the directions and all the great advice here.


----------



## Saphire089

I'm still not really getting this.  I must be missing something.  I have k2 and I've tried downloading, but nothing is working.


----------



## Saphire089

is it normal to still have the old images


----------



## pidgeon92

Saphire089 said:


> is it normal to still have the old images


No. You are probably using the incorrect hack file.


----------



## Mandy

Just wanted to say "Thanks!!" to the OP for the great instructions on the screensaver hack! I'll admit...glancing over the instructions did scare me off; but you were right, taking it one step at a time was very simple! Thanks again!


----------



## Saphire089

pidgeon92 said:


> No. You are probably using the incorrect hack file.


I can't figure this out. I've got the font changed
but I can't figure out how to get the screen savers. If someone could explain this a little better that would be great.


----------



## 911jason

Saphire - it is normal to have the original screensavers after performing the hack. It copies the entire folder into your Kindle's SYSTEM folder where you can then access the existing screensavers. You can remove one, or all, and add your own to that folder.


----------



## Saphire089

911jason said:


> Saphire - it is normal to have the original screensavers after performing the hack. It copies the entire folder into your Kindle's SYSTEM folder where you can then access the existing screensavers. You can remove one, or all, and add your own to that folder.


actually, I didn't get it in yet
mine is k2i and I downloaded everything I could find everything after that. I'm just trying to figure out what to do after that.


----------



## 911jason

Go back to the first post in this thread and carefully follow the instructions.


----------



## originalgrissel

I've got a question that I didn't see anywhere else in the thread. I added the screensaver hack to my kindle 2i the other day and I noticed today that the clock on my Kindle was wrong. It was about 2 hours slow. I had only noticed the problem after I had installed the hack so I uninstalled it and a few minutes later the home page on my Kindle reloaded itself and voila, the clock was showing the correct time again. So what I am wondering is, if I reinstall the screensaver hack (which I am rather fond of) is my clock going to go wonky again? And, if the clock does start showing the incorrect time again, is there a way to set it to the correct time manually? I never wear a watch, so It's just really convenient to be able to press that menu button and see what time it is if I am reading where I'm not in view of a clock or I don't have my cell phone handy.
  
** crosses fingers** 

-Kristie


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ The hack should not affect your clock. You need to turn on WhisperNet so your Kindle can sync up the time.


----------



## originalgrissel

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ The hack should not affect your clock. You need to turn on WhisperNet so your Kindle can sync up the time.


Aha! That's probably what the problem was. I'll have to reinstall the hack later and turn on the WhisperNet to see if the clock sets itself straight. Other than the clock issue the hack worked great, so if this fixes the problem I will be quite happy! Thanks!


----------



## Saphire089

probably a weird question, but is there a certain place you're supposed to post the screen savers folder?  the update seemed to go through,  but the pictures still aren't on.  the only place on the kindle the screen savers actually are are listed as some sort of ebook, with all my other books


----------



## NogDog

Saphire089 said:


> probably a weird question, but is there a certain place you're supposed to post the screen savers folder? the update seemed to go through, but the pictures still aren't on. the only place on the kindle the screen savers actually are are listed as some sort of ebook, with all my other books


The screen-saver folder is in the "system" folder on the Kindle. The system folder is a "hidden" folder, so when viewing it from your PC you may need to change the properties of the viewing program (e.g. Windows Explorer window) to show hidden files/folders.


----------



## Saphire089

NogDog said:


> The screen-saver folder is in the "system" folder on the Kindle. The system folder is a "hidden" folder, so when viewing it from your PC you may need to change the properties of the viewing program (e.g. Windows Explorer window) to show hidden files/folders.


sorry if I seem really ditsy but how do you find hidden files


----------



## NogDog

Saphire089 said:


> sorry if I seem really ditsy but how do you find hidden files


In Windows 7, in the Kindle window click the "Organize" button near the top left and select the "Folder and search options" selection. In the pop-up, click the "View" tab, then find the "show hidden files" radio button and click it on. Older versions of Windows might require finding a different menu/button (I don't remember).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Looking for some help here, because it seems I've hit a wall.

I've downloaded the hack file, unzipped it, and pasted update_screensaverhack-install-k2.bin into the root directory of the Kindle (F for my comp). I have a Kindle 2, and it is updated to 2.3.

So, the "update my kindle" option is still not lighting up. I thought, hey, maybe I need to restart first. When I do, the Kindle gets an error. It says it has failed to update, error number 3. I then hit 'r' to continue. When I rehook the Kindle to the comp after this, the original screensaver.bin file is gone. I have no clue what else to do. I've looked over and over, and I am absolutely certain the screensaver file is the correct install file, yet for all purposes it appears that the file is not correct.

Any ideas?

David Dalglish


----------



## NogDog

David, are you sure you don't have the "Global" K2, which is all they've been selling since late last year? If you aren't sure, click the "[How?]" link at http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/install/. If it's the global (international) version, then you need the file with "k2i" in the name instead of "k2". Here's hoping that's all it is.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Considering I bought the Kindle 3 months ago.....

Yeah. Trying out the k2i version. Call me stupid, I saw international and just assumed it was some fancy-shmancy European version. I'll swing by after I've tried that out.

David Dalglish

*edit*

Updated correctly. Thanks!


----------



## Saphire089

NogDog said:


> In Windows 7, in the Kindle window click the "Organize" button near the top left and select the "Folder and search options" selection. In the pop-up, click the "View" tab, then find the "show hidden files" radio button and click it on. Older versions of Windows might require finding a different menu/button (I don't remember).


ok so after that, do I paste the update_kindle2i..... on to the folder? And Do I have to post the screens somewhere?


----------



## NogDog

Saphire089 said:


> ok so after that, do I paste the update_kindle2i..... on to the folder? And Do I have to post the screens somewhere?


The update ".bin" file goes in the top level (root) of the Kindle, _not_ in any of the folders you see there*. Then you do the update. After it is done, there should be a screensaver folder within the "system" folder. That is where you put any actual image files you want to use as screensavers. (Initially it will have all the "dead author" images there.) Any time you change the contents of that screensaver folder, you will need to restart your Kindle before the changes take effect.

___________
* See http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/install/.


----------



## Saphire089

NogDog said:


> The update ".bin" file goes in the top level (root) of the Kindle, _not_ in any of the folders you see there*. Then you do the update. After it is done, there should be a screensaver folder within the "system" folder. That is where you put any actual image files you want to use as screensavers. (Initially it will have all the "dead author" images there.) Any time you change the contents of that screensaver folder, you will need to restart your Kindle before the changes take effect.
> 
> ___________
> * See http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/install/.


I don't see a folder that says "system" does it have another name?


----------



## NogDog

Saphire089 said:


> I don't see a folder that says "system" does it have another name?


You need to enable the display of "hidden" files/folders for it to show up, as I described in this reply.


----------



## drenfrow

Finally got up the courage to do the hack.  Carefully followed the instructions in the first post and it worked perfectly.  Thank you so much!  Now to upload some cool pictures (in addition to pictures of my dogs)!


----------



## lulucello

With practice, I've been able to load my own pics as screensavers. Thanks! However, now, no matter how many times I've tried to follow the directions, I can't seem to _uninstall_ the screensaver hack in order to get the new Kindle updates. I keep getting a message about not being able to open a file with a .bin extension. HELP, please!


----------



## lulucello

Nevermind!  I switched from Mozilla Firefox to Internet Explorer and for some reason it worked.  Thanks for all the support to be found on this forum.  You're all so patient.  
Judith


----------



## Saphire089

lulucello said:


> With practice, I've been able to load my own pics as screensavers. Thanks! However, now, no matter how many times I've tried to follow the directions, I can't seem to _uninstall_ the screensaver hack in order to get the new Kindle updates. I keep getting a message about not being able to open a file with a .bin extension. HELP, please!


so you have to use the uninstall hack part in the folders as well to get the screen savers to work? I still haven't gotten it. I put it off for a few days.


----------



## 911jason

The install.bin and the uninstall.bin files will both be in the zip file that you download. If you want to install the hack, you copy that one over to your Kindle and update. Keep the uninstall file for when you're ready to remove the hack (for a firmware upgrade, etc.). 

P.S. They aren't called exactly install.bin or uninstall.bin... but you'll see .bin files with install in its name and one with uninstall in its name.


----------



## loca

I think a video instruction would really help some people for the hacks and stuff.  Any techies here want to undertake that?


----------



## PeachyKeen

I've been lurking here for about a month and finally got my kindle 2 about a week ago.  Just want to say thank you so much for the easy to understand instructions.  I was able to do the screensaver and font hacks with no problem the first time around!  I have learned so much from this board.  Thanks, again!


----------



## Roninjinn

I'm using WIN7, and have Hidden files viewable. (I can see my own hidden files on C drive, etc. So I know it's active), Yet the System folder doesn't show up on my Kindle. It's a Kindle 2, brand new, just received.

I already copied the install file and did the update. Still nothing :/


----------



## NogDog

Roninjinn said:


> I'm using WIN7, and have Hidden files viewable. (I can see my own hidden files on C drive, etc. So I know it's active), Yet the System folder doesn't show up on my Kindle. It's a Kindle 2, brand new, just received.
> 
> I already copied the install file and did the update. Still nothing :/


Only thing I can think of is to make sure that when you connect the Kindle to the PC, in the Autoplay pop-up window select the "Open folder to view files using Windows Explorer" option -- in the case that any other options are provided.


----------



## Roninjinn

NogDog said:


> Only thing I can think of is to make sure that when you connect the Kindle to the PC, in the Autoplay pop-up window select the "Open folder to view files using Windows Explorer" option -- in the case that any other options are provided.


Figured it out. I had to uncheck the "Hide system files" option. Sheesh, to think I missed that, lol.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## TwiMommy

I am very computer literate and have done everything necessary but  i still cannot "update Kindle" it never highlights itself. I can see all the folders and I have pasted the .bin file but it will not seem to work ( i can see the file in the folder when I hook the K2 to the computer.) Kindle is brand new. Tired of looking at Virginia Wolf!!!! Please help me....


----------



## pidgeon92

TwiMommy said:


> I am very computer literate and have done everything necessary but i still cannot "update Kindle" it never highlights itself. I can see all the folders and I have pasted the .bin file but it will not seem to work ( i can see the file in the folder when I hook the K2 to the computer.) Kindle is brand new.


Since your Kindle is brand new, it is undoubtably an international Kindle. Make sure you are using the correct hack file. This is the name of the file you should be putting on your Kindle:

update_screensaverhack-install-k2i.bin

If your hack is does NOT say *k2i*, it is the wrong one.


----------



## TwiMommy

Thank you! That worked!


----------



## Linjeakel

OK, I used these intructions to successfully hack the screensavers on both my K2i and KDXi - thank you! I also downloaded the appropriate uninstall files, as I know I have to uninstall it to get future software updates. But I can't seem to find the instructions for using the uninstall file. Is it just a case of putting it in the root directory and and them choosing the 'update your Kindle' option? Should I remove the previously used 'install' file from the root directory before I do it?


----------



## 911jason

Once you update your Kindle, the install bin file won't be there anymore. There may be some residual files left in the root folder and you can either leave them or delete them. When it's time to uninstall the hack, you just copy the uninstall bin file to the root folder just like you did for the install bin file. Then update your Kindle as before.


----------



## Linjeakel

911jason said:


> Once you update your Kindle, the install bin file won't be there anymore. There may be some residual files left in the root folder and you can either leave them or delete them. When it's time to uninstall the hack, you just copy the uninstall bin file to the root folder just like you did for the install bin file. Then update your Kindle as before.


Thank you - I figured that was probably the case, but I thought better safe than sorry!


----------



## angelad

911jason said:


> Once you update your Kindle, the install bin file won't be there anymore. There may be some residual files left in the root folder and you can either leave them or delete them. When it's time to uninstall the hack, you just copy the uninstall bin file to the root folder just like you did for the install bin file. Then update your Kindle as before.


Yea, I remember looking for install bin when doing my hack


----------



## Vicki G.

NogDog said:


> So, after you copy the hack file to your Kindle, when viewing the Kindle on your PC, you should see the file in the top-level directory something like this. If it's not there, then there will be nothing detected by the Kindle to indicate that there is an update to be run. If it is there but you are not getting that option enabled, then I would suspect something is wrong with the Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I believe that the Kindle OS is Linux, which is case-sensitive with regard to file names, so make sure that the file name ends in a lower-case ".bin".


I just deleted most of those extra files.. the "restored", "prerestored", "netfront". Did I mess up? Kindle seems to be working fine.


----------



## NogDog

Vicki G. said:


> I just deleted most of those extra files.. the "restored", "prerestored", "netfront". Did I mess up? Kindle seems to be working fine.


As far as I know, once any update is complete, any such files floating around in the root (top) directory of the Kindle is superfluous and can be deleted.


----------



## Vicki G.

Whew!!!  Thanks NogDog!!  I played around with Screensaver hack and screensavers for 2 hours and after all that, decided I like the dead authors best.  It was a bit of a work-around to get everything back to normal (grrrrr at me for not following instructions) but it now is.  I'll just leave the font hack in place cause I doubt I would get the 2.5 update since my Whispernet seems to have trouble sustaining a connection for any length of time.  Houston and Sprint do NOT get along but I can live with it.


----------



## Rhiathame

I hope someone can help me. I have been trying to uninstalling the screen saver hack and I have followed the steps provided. It says the update was applied but when I check in settings, the hack is still installed. Any thoughts?


----------



## NogDog

Rhiathame said:


> I hope someone can help me. I have been trying to uninstalling the screen saver hack and I have followed the steps provided. It says the update was applied but when I check in settings, the hack is still installed. Any thoughts?


All I can think of is to make sure you are using the screen-saver uninstall file, as opposed to, say, the font hack uninstall file or the screen-saver _install_ file.


----------



## princsstrish

I too have tried to uninstall the screen saver hack and it still shows as installed! I'm trying to get the update to 2.5 but can't do it til I uninstall the screen saver hack! HELP!!!


----------



## Pushka

Hey NogDog; I am getting a new kindle on Monday for my hubby and just want to know whether the process is the same now, with the 2.5 update.  Can you confirm I need to go through the 'ss folder creation' process as in the first post here, but with the new hacks, or can I just apply the new hacks without doing this now?  Kinda confused whether any part of the process has now been eliminated with the new hacks?


----------



## NogDog

Pushka said:


> Hey NogDog; I am getting a new kindle on Monday for my hubby and just want to know whether the process is the same now, with the 2.5 update. Can you confirm I need to go through the 'ss folder creation' process as in the first post here, but with the new hacks, or can I just apply the new hacks without doing this now? Kinda confused whether any part of the process has now been eliminated with the new hacks?


I'm not 100% sure if the 2.5 SS hack creates that directory or not. All I know is that it was there when I installed the hack, but it may have been left there from after I uninstalled the 2.3 hack.


----------



## Pushka

NogDog said:


> I'm not 100% sure if the 2.5 SS hack creates that directory or not. All I know is that it was there when I installed the hack, but it may have been left there from after I uninstalled the 2.3 hack.


Yep, that's my issue too. I guess if I create it first, then it obviously doesnt cause any issues as ours worked ok.

BTW, for your info, when I use calibre to eject my kindle after installing the latest font update, the menu button works fine so I can restart it. If I use the pc's eject system after trying to install a new font, then that is when my kindle menu button stops functioning and it crashes. Yet I can safely eject the kindle using this method if I havent installed another font. Go figure!


----------



## mommy2maren

hmm, don't know what I'm doing wrong....I follow the instructions, but I don't get anything.....  I'm able to go through the updates, etc, though it doesn't tell me it didn't work and when I'm done with both files, there's no screensaver folder...


----------



## Pushka

The screensaver folder isnt in the system files anymore but in another folder outside the system.


----------



## mommy2maren

Pushka said:


> The screensaver folder isnt in the system files anymore but in another folder outside the system.


OK, I'm completely dense...I apologize for my lack in figuring this out ;-) Maybe you can help me finish the install?

Thanks!


----------



## Pushka

Oh no you are not dense. Either that or I am too! I had quite a few issues yet I have done this before many times. I am at work now but if you check the mobilereads link and nogdogs page you might get it. Also attach your kindle and poke about in the files and you might find the screensaver folder. Put yours into that and then restart the kindle for the new ones to appear. Good luck.


----------



## mommy2maren

Pushka said:


> Oh no you are not dense. Either that or I am too! I had quite a few issues yet I have done this before many times. I am at work now but if you check the mobilereads link and nogdogs page you might get it. Also attach your kindle and poke about in the files and you might find the screensaver folder. Put yours into that and then restart the kindle for the new ones to appear. Good luck.


thanks, I can't find anything, LOL! Sigh...maybe I'll wait for DH to get home in a couple of days to try for me - I wanted to surprise him, ha!


----------



## Diedra

I am trying to uninstall the screensaver hack on my K2i.  Each time I go thru it all, unplug my Kindle from my computer it never allows me to click "update my kindle"...it is always greyed out.  I guess I deleted my hacked screensavers on accident because I now have no screensavers....HELP...please...I'm feeling dumb.


----------



## NogDog

Diedra said:


> I am trying to uninstall the screensaver hack on my K2i. Each time I go thru it all, unplug my Kindle from my computer it never allows me to click "update my kindle"...it is always greyed out. I guess I deleted my hacked screensavers on accident because I now have no screensavers....HELP...please...I'm feeling dumb.


Are you using the correct uninstall .bin file for your Kindle type and firmware version? Did you put that .bin file in the top level of your Kindle (*not* in any of its folders)?


----------



## splashes99

Been poking around here for quite a while, but I decided to register to let you know how helpful the instructions were.  I'm excited to be able to use my own images as screensavers - my own images meaning the wonderful pictures that so many members posted in the screensaver thread.

Thanks!


----------



## NogDog

splashes99 said:


> Been poking around here for quite a while, but I decided to register to let you know how helpful the instructions were. I'm excited to be able to use my own images as screensavers - my own images meaning the wonderful pictures that so many members posted in the screensaver thread.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad to hear it. Now pull up a chair, grab a beverage, and join in on all the other fun here.


----------



## StormRider

I can't believe I got it to work! I have a Mac and my OS is Snow Leopard, and a couple of things were different for me...

First, my Mac auto-utility program wouldn't unzip the files so I had to download Zipeg (http://www.zipeg.com) which is free and did the job beautifully.
After I got everything installed and restarted, when I went back to the Kindle's root menu, the "system" folder didn't have what I wanted. Then I noticed a folder marked "linkss" that I hadn't seen before.... When I clicked on the "linkss" folder, there was a folder marked "Screensavers" and one marked "Backups". The Backups folder had all the Amazon default screensavers that I didn't want. So I had to be sure to paste the new screensavers I wanted into the "Screensavers" folder and not the "Backups" one.

Anyway, don't know if that helps out anyone else with a Mac, but it's all working perfectly now. Thanks for all the tips here!


----------



## KindleGirl

Help please! I'm trying to install the ss hack on my daughter's K2us. I'm using the correct files for the k2us, putting them in the root file for the kindle. I have done the jailbreak and it failed as it is supposed to. Then I installed the ss hack to the root file and updated the kindle, and it was successful. However it did not create the linkss file that it is supposed to and custom screensavers do not work. I've done this process several times before and I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong this time. Any ideas?

***Nevermind....even though the instructions say that you do not have to copy the _linkss_ folder to the kindle root file, I found that I did have to copy it. It wasn't copying it automatically for me. So once I went back and copied it as previously instructed, it seemed to be working fine.


----------



## julydreamer

I have been messing around with this today trying to download it and as far as I can tell during my trying to download the hack my kindle updated itself to the 2.5.3 version, does anyone know if there are hacks for this version yet? Thank you


----------



## 911jason

Have you tried using this step-by-step guide?

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


----------



## julydreamer

ahh thank you so much! I figured it out!


----------



## 908tracy

HELP!~

I just uninstalled the ss hack to update to 2.5, and did so successfully, (yay!) but now I want my ss's back. Do I need to follow instructions for the new kindle, or just how do I go about puting my old ss's back. I have a k2i.

Thank you so much for any help here!~


----------



## NogDog

908tracy said:


> HELP!~
> 
> I just uninstalled the ss hack to update to 2.5, and did so successfully, (yay!) but now I want my ss's back. Do I need to follow instructions for the new kindle, or just how do I go about puting my old ss's back. I have a k2i.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help here!~


Follow the instructions at this MobileRead.com Wiki article: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Nog.

Didn't work and although I am not sure what the heck I am doing wrong as I've done this before, however, I've run out of "messing around" time for now, but I will be back at it when I can and I just might give you a shout if you don't mind? =)


----------



## 908tracy

btw, Noggin looks adorable as Rudolph!!!~


----------



## 908tracy

UPDATE~~

Well, I've got nothing done around my house this morning, however my Kindle is once again sporting those beautiful screensavers AND has upgraded successfully to 2.5!!! Thanks Nog!!~


----------



## SunshineTart

Here is a link to my initial problem on another board and then the way I solved it using the hacks page from this board.  Hope this helps anyone with a

Kindle DXi that has the 2.3 + SSDX 0.1 hack.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134373


----------



## MWM4444

Thank you. I am thrilled to report that thanks to this clear explanation, I was able to hack my 2.5.2 with no problems. ... Shortly after I finished, the Amazon BOT replied to my e-mail of complaint with an explanation that I could not do what I had just done because it is "impossible"!


----------

